# [FIX] Android Market "My Apps"



## darkstarsinner

So right up front I would like to point out that this may not work for everybody. But I know it has worked for me.

If your Android Market "My Apps" section is always blank it would appear that it is actually a database issue. If you are rooted this is easy enough to fix.

*A couple of things you will need:*

*JRUMMY's ROM TOOLBOX (note: this is a paid app, please support our devs)*
*Root Explorer (You may use another explorer however I have noted that not all will show what the files and/or file contents)*

*Step 1: Open ROM TOOLBOX and go to "BATCH" by going to "APP MANAGER" then clicking your softkey menu button and selecting "BATCH"*
*Step 2: Slide back one page to reach the "MARKET LINK" page*
*Step 3: Remove all market links*
*Step 4: Reboot your phone*
*Step 5: Open ROOT EXPLORER and find your way to "/data/data/com.android.vending/databases"*
*Step 6: Delete the "market_assets.db"*
*Step 7: Reboot your phone*
*Step 8: Once Phone is booted return to the "MARKET LINKS" page we used to delete all link in ROM TOOLBOX*
*Step 9: Click "LINK USER APPS" EDIT: I have found that linking ALL system apps may put you back into the same issue. Until we can figure out what system apps cause this only link the ones you see in your app drawer!!*
*Step 10: Reboot again for safe measure*
*Step 11: Some report that you should download a free app then uninstall it. You can if you want to but I didn't.*
*Step 12: Open your Market and go to "MY APPS"*

*Your Apps should all be there. If not run it again. What have you got to lose?*

*I hope this helps you all. I currently have use of "MY APPS" and all of my updatable Apps within!!!*


----------



## dstreng

after downloading a free app it worked for me. Thanks man. Was getting mad with no market since before Christmas


----------



## darkstarsinner

dstreng said:


> after downloading a free app it worked for me. Thanks man. Was getting mad with no market since before Christmas


Happy to help bud. I was getting pretty irritated myself LOL.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

So I haven't quit looking into what actually causes the market "My Apps" issue. While I do feel it truly is the database I have a slightly more detailed theory as to why it does it. However in order to test this theory I need to take a general poll.

How many of you discovered this issue after using some sort of Root tool (ie: Rom Toolbox, Root Tools, Titanium Backup)?

How many of you have accidentally or on purpose used the Market Fix that supplement these programs?

The reason I'm asking is semi obvious I suppose. While these programs can do great good it would appear that if not done correctly they can also do bad. Last night I decided to play with it a bit more and I Linked ALL system apps and user apps to the market. After a few minutes or a reboot I would get the error again.So I went ahead and broke all links again, deleted the .dbs file and started all over again. This time only doing system apps and user apps that I knew were updatable. This lead to the market functioning much better. However I'm not finished yet. I want to figure out what apps and programs trigger this. At this point in time most User apps are okay but I have found I have linked considerably less system apps to the market. What I would like to ideally do is narrow the list down to just a few apps that shouldn't be linked.

Also if anybody would be so kind as to copy and share their database file that would help tremendously. This file needs to be completely stock having NEVER used any of these programs to edit the market links. Sharing this could potentially help all Android users having this extremely annoying issue. If you would like to keep the amount of users who this down to just me you can PM me or even send it to me over Skype or some other messenger with a file share tool. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## bdsullivan

I have this same annoying issue. I am going to copy the file you requested and pm it to you before i attempt the fix.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

Have you used any of these programs or any others that fiddle with the market?

You can go ahead and send the .dbs as I'm sure it will give more insight. But do you know anybody that's not having this issue that would donate the file?

Also when you run the fix please only link the User Apps at first. I'm fairly confident that the issue lies within the system apps being linked. However you can still link a select few system apps (ie: youtube, street view, slacker and a couple others). Just DON"T link all system apps as it may put you back into the same situation.


----------



## anchor52

This fixed my issue on my Bionic.

I used the market tools in Titanium backup since I already have that app. They worked.

After step 10 reboot it seems I did need to install an app for things to start working.


----------



## marleyinoc

When I did the "back to the upgrade path" fix from p3 (I went to 901 then back to 893 and then realbbb ROTA for 893) so I was pretty much stock - I know some things were auto restoring but I hadn't opened anything. I'm still stock except for some root tools and my apps are awol. No rom toolbox (just downloaded pro again - Titanium is installed but I don't think I've opened it... safestrap is installed and have backup of 893... I'm rambling...)

So I'm just going to type as I do this, I actually need to get on the road but I'll edit this later...

Opened my market - apps were there, started downloading apps, closed market, opened market and back to the my apps will show here screen... I was kinda thining it was TB but after that I just said screw it, hope someone figures it out.... and now... well, I just tried market and my apps will show up here is back.
Downloaded free app. Now it shows and a lot of uninstalled apps, but not my installed. Going to do the rom toolbox link thing for just user apps and see if it all holds. I don't see updates, though, which I would think there were some... but then again I haven't told it what I have installed yet.. duh... okay, well here we go then... Just linked and looked and installed apps are there, along with apps that have update available... rebooting... So it is still working... updating the 4 things that needed updated (I've been going through and updating if they were in the top 100 or so apps in each category) and my installed and not installed are showing still...

Opened and closed my apps a couple times and it's still working. Wow, that feels nice after so long... I wonder if just deleting the .db would work? Will try that if it happens again, and maybe I'll notice what causes it this time...

Oh, I meant to add, that after "removing market links" with rom toolbox, before restarting, i looked at the database and it still had 15 or so apps stilll I looked at it with SQLeditor before starting and had about 94 things (the highest number was 94, anyway)

Sorry for the


----------



## bdsullivan

Here is the screenshot of what my apps page looks like to go with the info i p.m'ed. Thanks again for any help you can give.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleTramp

So it worked for me. I had tried market fix in TiBu and ROM Toolbox in the past but didn't work. Deleting the db file did the trick. Now why did this work? I have tried my apps using my account on bone stock phones and my apps would disappear every time after the market updated. Weird.

Thanks for the fix.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc

bdsullivan said:


> Here is the screenshot


that's what we're talking about.. Mine is finally working correctly... The database seems to be key I think.. Its not something I deleted in past and now I'm up longer with working my apps than ever.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Well from what I see there could be a few different scenarios add to why the database is causing this. One us that the linked system apps may be doubling up causing the system to "confuse" and just shut down. Another being that certain apps that aren't supposed to be linked are causing the database corruption when they are linked. Another being that the database is looping when certain apps are linked. There are more but I wont know for sure until I have a working clean database to examine. Fit those of you who have submitted I do appreciate it and will look into your issues. And again if you know anybody with a working clean market please ask them to share their database file. I just got off duty but I will look into every bodies issue when I get up. Thank you all for contributing.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Hate to throw this out there....but this hasn't worked for me......I def have used the apps mentioed above with market tools by accident. Weird thing is( which might even help).....I actually don't have this problem on eclipse ROM. Any verision. Kinetix , liberty and stock....always get the browse apps empty no apps issue. But installing Eclipse I don't have the issue....my apps are their and they update..I wouldn't say it's anywhere as accurate as it was before all this crap...... the other variable in this .....i am ok on eclipse....then I safe strap back to stock....tried this and no go.....now Im thinking safestrap might be in the mix....I want to dig into the database..I didnt know that was the right database..... its good you identified it. My file seems to come back after everyreboot ....almost like it doesn't delete.... I also wonder if the .apk called market error agent or something like that has a play in this?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

Oh and also as far as the multiple devices goes I believe it has to do with the market being linked and updating its database to match the original. For example my kindle fire now shows all apps installed on my bionic when before it only showed two or three of the apps it had in itself.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

Okay so for those of you this is NOT working for I would like for you to do the following.

1: Clear Market Data and Cache
2: Break All Market Links
3: Reboot Phone
4: Open Market and Accept (DO NOT go to My Apps yet)
5: Link ONLY USER APPS Edit: Try only linking two or three at first and see what happens. If those accept and run link some more until you have them all in. DO NOT DO THE SYSTEM APPS

Let me know what happens

For those using a ROM and not having this issue I have a theory on this as well. I believe certain roms are lacking the system apps that cause this. For example my Stock Droid X showed the same issue. My Kindle Fire did so as well until I Rommed it. This would also seem to indicate that a stock Androids system app in the database is the root of all of this.

Tomorrow I am off Duty for a couple days (I work 6p-6a so free tie on those days is limited). During my time off I plan on going through and linking system apps one by one to see what the end result is. Hopefully this will narrow down the culprit.


----------



## thetingster

Well for some reason this appears to have worked for me. I have tried several things to no avail at recovering "my apps" in the market so they can be updated etc.

I think this problem began when I "destroyed" market links in TiBu and tried to re-attach them.

Today here is all I did.

Deleted market_assets.db at this location:

/data/data/com.android.vending/databases

Installed and removed a random free app. (I don't know why this has anything to do with it, but it worked)

Rebooted. opened market and checked "my apps" it finally showed a list of my apps but none indicating they were installed.

I then opened TiBu and used Market Dr. and first attached user apps then the system apps.

I opened "my apps" again in the market and everything appears correct now. After a reboot everything still appears okay. I hope this has fixed the problem. Very frustrating.

Edit: ;-(... Well it doesn't appear to have worked. Now "My apps" not showing up again. I give. I don't know what's causing this.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Well before you give up try it one more time. This time only do the User Apps. After you have done so give it a few minutes to load everything. If you can report back with how many apps it shows you have installed that would be great.

I got hit with it again yesterday but it appears to have been triggered. I downloaded a few apps and everything was fine. I noticed that I was at 98 apps total (I check the status after each install). I then downloaded and installed one more app and I lost my connections. I then redid the fix and when linking market links I skipped one app. 98. Apps once again show up and are fine. This may help to narrow down the issue. It is starting to seem like the market database can only handle so many links before it recieves errors. However I cannot confirm this without knowing how many apps everybody else has. I'm an app whore and I know it. This could quite possibly help Google fix this issue as well if indeed it is the problem. Maybe if we inform them of the true issue it will be easier to fix. Anybody care to post how many apps they currently have? Anybody willing to see if they can successfully hit 99?


----------



## mikeymaxima14

Ok I got this concept to work now with tibu ..... basically this is my take on what's going on.....deleting the market file is HUGE. Basically I used safestrap to go back to stock.... I restored all my apps.....no data...

Basically you destroy all market links....delete that market file and all that jazz... then I made a new folder and redid all my backups in system too.. in a fresh folder with data.... then went to restore market links.....and unchecked ANY amazon, get jar or .apks that I ever downladed outside of the market. ALsO only restored system apps that are normally in the stock package...... nothing that comes in any ROM. I also unchecked the box in preferences that removes the market link when uninstalling...I did this to avoid queries to the market database for apps that are not linked. ... so now even if I switch back to my ROM(eclipse) the market apps are there and shiit. Thanks again

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronzabell

Awesome! Thank you so much! Finally a working market on my Atrix 2.


----------



## darkstarsinner

You are more than welcome.

As an update and possibly my final theory the issue is linked directly to stock Android. It would appear that while on the STOCK system (even rooted) the database can only handle **98** apps. This is regardless of what account they are installed on. While it seems that custom ROMs can handle well over this amount. While this is definitely a PITA until Google fixes this we are pretty well stuck. I would like to thank all who have assisted in trying to figure this out and I hope that you all have working markets. Just remember 98 apps is the most you can run. If anybody who was having this issue is able to run more than 98 apps on stock Gingerbread please share but as of right now this is pretty much my final conclusion as it is the only persistent trigger to the dreaded no apps issue. Once again I thank you all!!!

Oh and I'll still be around if you need any help so feel free to ask.


----------



## kamisan

Another method that works,,

open titanium backup unlink all apps from market. 
download 'eris market fix' run it. (its free) 
reboot

go back to titanium backup and link market downloaded apps only, system ones you can download are ok, but no sideloaded non market or 'my buddy emailed me this app' apps (you know what I mean....)

reboot- go to market sign in, so far as in earlier post I have kept total apps under 98 and it is working,. running 901 with a modded kin3tx rom on my bionic. my apps is working, updates are working, and I no longer have to use app brain. This probably does what the database method does but might be easier for those not wanting to dig up the database.

good find Darkstarsinner.


----------



## darkstarsinner

Thank you. And thanks again for the supplement. If you don't mind I will add this to the op.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

Ok guys here's one ...first let me say I am at work so its hard for me to post back rightaway. I have been at this myself...since before Christmas also...
I did not try TIBU market doctor or romtoolbox.. Have both.. until this all started... for me its as if some script keeps trying and succeeds in installing a broke3.4.4 market.. BRB. I ha r to sign in.. haha
Sry about that and also if I repeat anything that has been discuss already.
Ok so when I initially tried your solution when I looked for the two files you mentioned and can't find either one. See image attached. Will have to start another post to send second pic. But trust me its not there either. When I get home tonight I will come back and post all that I have tried and link to other posts I have made or read on multiple forums. I will also read thru this thread as to not repeat anything to much..hahaha


----------



## PB64Craig

Also just to try and help. I have had n well over 98 apks for a very long time yet this only started in Nov-Dec... don't know if that helps in figuring this out.


----------



## PB64Craig

Ok guys I got it working. I am at work right now so when I get home tonight I will post my steps. I went a little different way but used the basic steps posted here. Thank you and I promise I ll post back here tonight.


----------



## PB64Craig

You know I think Market has made a major overall and it just may be it came down at the same time I was trying the fix. All I know is i had to udate EVERY App even the ones that I had been manually updating everyday. Some of them that were showing as installed on my phone and that were even working.. market came up with them under Not Installed. Hmmmmm! Yet when I clicked on them under the Not Installed.....all I had to do was update them.. strange all is still up and good for now...stay tuned..lol

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PB64Craig

Hey guys. Anyone around??


----------



## aaronzabell

Worked great for a few days!
Unfortunately things have gone back to "normal" (broken). Probably the 98 thing. Nice to know that I have an option in getting the market working though. Thanks for your hard work!
Interesting note (as you've noted as well): my OG Atrix has the same problem when I'm running the stock ROM. The market app works fine though when I'm on CM7.

Sent from my MB865 using RootzWiki


----------



## darkstarsinner

aaronzabell said:


> Worked great for a few days!
> Unfortunately things have gone back to "normal" (broken). Probably the 98 thing. Nice to know that I have an option in getting the market working though. Thanks for your hard work!
> Interesting note (as you've noted as well): my OG Atrix has the same problem when I'm running the stock ROM. The market app works fine though when I'm on CM7.
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using RootzWiki


You are more than welcome. If you find out what that you have less than 98 apps when this its triggered I would appreciate if you post back just for a little more insight.

LOL and I'm here PB. What's up?

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> You are more than welcome. If you find out what that you have less than 98 apps when this its triggered I would appreciate if you post back just for a little more insight.
> 
> LOL and I'm here PB. What's up?
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


Hey DarkStar.. I presently have 103 apps going.... 
I also had to download an app but, it was one I purchased and it needed an update. Because after doing it the TIBU way. "First tryed RM way and it didn't work" when I opened up market and after accepting terms.. My Apps showed two of my apps. Both needed updates. Hit update both and vola...alley apps came back and all I yes I said All 103 + 18 not installed. Hope this helps.. Thank YOU though for helping me. Also @Kamisan.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## mikeymaxima14

If you had to update all your apps its because when you fixed your market links - selected user apps...you took the link from backups that prob have data that was VERY old.....also I noticed that if things "go back to normal" then you should go to TIBU preferances and look through the settings - make sure you are careful with the actual market tibu settings..... it could be anything with your backups ( market links are usually saved and even restored from the backup). If any apps are restored from a ROM or whateer your market is dunzo.

I would make all stockbackups

Redo data if you have to...and then make sure If your restoring you market links take them from a clean stock folder with only apps available and paid for from the market- free or paid.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

mikeymaxima14 said:


> If you had to update all your apps its because when you fixed your market links - selected user apps...you took the link from backups that prob have data that was VERY old.....also I noticed that if things "go back to normal" then you should go to TIBU preferances and look through the settings - make sure you are careful with the actual market tibu settings..... it could be anything with your backups ( market links are usually saved and even restored from the backup). If any apps are restored from a ROM or whateer your market is dunzo.
> 
> I would make all stockbackups
> 
> Redo data if you have to...and then make sure If your restoring you market links take them from a clean stock folder with only apps available and paid for from the market- free or paid.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 So far all is still good. I am not sure if I understand what you are saying. You mean that the Market looks for backups on my phone and not goggles server to restore my apps? And when it does it looks in TIBU for my backups?? IDK..do I understand you correctly?

°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

PB would you mind pming me a copy of your android.vending files so I can compare and analyze it? I believe you are the first to run more than 98 apps after having this error and stay up. It would be a great help.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> PB would you mind pming me a copy of your android.vending files so I can compare and analyze it? I believe you are the first to run more than 98 apps after having this error and stay up. It would be a great help.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


Sorry bro just got this..... What files do you need exactly? I will send email what you need.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> PB would you mind pming me a copy of your android.vending files so I can compare and analyze it? I believe you are the first to run more than 98 apps after having this error and stay up. It would be a great help.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


How did you make out with the .apks I sent you?

°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

PB64Craig said:


> How did you make out with the .apks I sent you?
> 
> °PBz°DX°


Haven't had the chance to check it yet as I've been on duty the past couple of days. Ill check it out in a little bit though.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## bendrum30

I downloaded folder organizer and it fixed My Apps in the market. befote this I ran the OP process a couple times, but it didn't stick.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

bendrum30 said:


> I downloaded folder organizer and it fixed My Apps in the market. befote this I ran the OP process a couple times, but it didn't stick.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How did this fix your issue?

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> How did this fix your issue?
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


Hey DSS .. pm-ed u a new folder.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

PB64Craig said:


> Hey DSS .. pm-ed u a new folder.
> 
> °PBz°DX°


Thanks bud. I'll take a look at it when I get home. Hopefully you might help cure the issue so we no longer need to remedy it.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## JkdJEdi

darkstarsinner said:


> So right up front I would like to point out that this may not work for everybody. But I know it has worked for me.
> 
> If your Android Market "My Apps" section is always blank it would appear that it is actually a database issue. If you are rooted this is easy enough to fix.
> 
> *A couple of things you will need:*
> 
> *JRUMMY's ROM TOOLBOX (note: this is a paid app, please support our devs)*
> *Root Explorer (You may use another explorer however I have noted that not all will show what the files and/or file contents)*
> 
> *Step 1: Open ROM TOOLBOX and go to "BATCH" by going to "APP MANAGER" then clicking your softkey menu button and selecting "BATCH"*
> *Step 2: Slide back one page to reach the "MARKET LINK" page*
> *Step 3: Remove all market links*
> *Step 4: Reboot your phone*
> *Step 5: Open ROOT EXPLORER and find your way to "/data/data/com.android.vending/databases"*
> *Step 6: Delete the "market_assets.db"*
> *Step 7: Reboot your phone*
> *Step 8: Once Phone is booted return to the "MARKET LINKS" page we used to delete all link in ROM TOOLBOX*
> *Step 9: Click "LINK USER APPS" EDIT: I have found that linking ALL system apps may put you back into the same issue. Until we can figure out what system apps cause this only link the ones you see in your app drawer!!*
> *Step 10: Reboot again for safe measure*
> *Step 11: Some report that you should download a free app then uninstall it. You can if you want to but I didn't.*
> *Step 12: Open your Market and go to "MY APPS"*
> 
> *Your Apps should all be there. If not run it again. What have you got to lose?*
> 
> *I hope this helps you all. I currently have use of "MY APPS" and all of my updatable Apps within!!!*


THIS FREAKN WORKS!!!!!!! AWESOME HALLELUJAH!!!! Wheres your BEER Button AT???


----------



## darkstarsinner

LOL don't worry about it man. I'm just happy to help.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thetingster

Okay, I tried this again because it seems to have worked for some. Well I am happy to report it WORKED! I thought I did everything correctly, but maybe not. This time it worked. I did have to install and uninstall a free app but then all my apps showed up, finally!!! Just from what I have experienced with this problem I think that trying to link all system/user apps in TiBu is what broke the market. This time I was very careful to only re-link the apps I see in the app drawer. Thanks for the work on this OP.


----------



## RoboJoe

You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. Thanks for giving me my market back.

Just wondering, do you think the constant issue with our phone sometimes removing apps that are on the sdcard when rebooted could have caused the database to become corrupt?

Swyped from my Droid Bionic, unless I was in landscape, in which case I Swiftkeyed the hell out of it.


----------



## darkstarsinner

RoboJoe said:


> You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. Thanks for giving me my market back.
> 
> Just wondering, do you think the constant issue with our phone sometimes removing apps that are on the sdcard when rebooted could have caused the database to become corrupt?
> 
> Swyped from my Droid Bionic, unless I was in landscape, in which case I Swiftkeyed the hell out of it.


Thank you and you're welcome. As far as the issue with the removed apps I don't believe their connected. I don't have any transferred to the sd card myself nor when this issue appeared to me. I do however notice that most people with this issue have used titanium backup or ROM toolbox before the issue occurred. Would you happen to have also Sir?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> Thank you and you're welcome. As far as the issue with the removed apps I don't believe their connected. I don't have any transferred to the sd card myself nor when this issue appeared to me. I do however notice that most people with this issue have used titanium backup or ROM toolbox before the issue occurred. Would you happen to have also Sir?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


How are you making out with that folder? I removed it from DB .. but if you need it again just let me know....
Hope it helps.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

PB64Craig said:


> How are you making out with that folder? I removed it from DB .. but if you need it again just let me know....
> Hope it helps.
> 
> °PBz°DX°


Hey bud. No need to resend as I have it secured. I see some interesting differences between your files and mine. Still some looking into but I'm sure you have helped quite a bit. Thanks again. I'll let you know when I've made some progress.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running ICS with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> Hey bud. No need to resend as I have it secured. I see some interesting differences between your files and mine. Still some looking into but I'm sure you have helped quite a bit. Thanks again. I'll let you know when I've made some progress.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running ICS with Tapatalk


COOL MAN! Glad I can help.









°PBz°DX°


----------



## droidmakespwn

Awesome worked for my nexus thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## darkstarsinner

You're welcome

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JkdJEdi

I think I found which system app causes all the problems.........MAPS!! I updated the app and sure enough my apps disappeared again from the my apps page. Glad I know how to fix this now. ;-)


----------



## darkstarsinner

JkdJEdi said:


> I think I found which system app causes all the problems.........MAPS!! I updated the app and sure enough my apps disappeared again from the my apps page. Glad I know how to fix this now. ;-)


As in Google Maps?


----------



## sukillallhumans

JkdJEdi said:


> I think I found which system app causes all the problems.........MAPS!! I updated the app and sure enough my apps disappeared again from the my apps page. Glad I know how to fix this now. ;-)


I can second this. After i updated maps i had to go through this whole thing again.


----------



## darkstarsinner

sukillallhumans said:


> I can second this. After i updated maps i had to go through this whole thing again.


Anyone else? Perhaps we are onto something.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> Anyone else? Perhaps we are onto something.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


Well I did the update then rebooted...and so far "MY Apps" Still works ..

°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

Ph did you link your system apps too? All or some?

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> Ph did you link your system apps too? All or some?
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


User apps ONLY! I Never use TIBU for anything that has to do SYSTEM.

°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

PB64Craig said:


> User apps ONLY! I Never use TIBU for anything that has to do SYSTEM.
> 
> °PBz°DX°


And here would be the answer. This would also be the differences I saw between our dbs. There is a system file not allowing the database to exceed the 98 apps. The lack of said file is why roms do not have this issue. Today I reset cm7 on my kindle fire. Upon setting up gapps my market automatically began to download and update all apps that I had recently installed onto my bionic. However when I checked on the bionic (I exceeded 98 apps a couple days ago) I had no apps. The market works but the system is flawed. We may have to wait on Google/Motorola/Verizon for ICS to see a fix.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## thetingster

I don't know about the 98 app thing. But from what I can tell this problem is due to attaching apps purchased outside Google's android market or just installed from a different source i.e. Amazon app store. I have finally fixed my market using the method in the OP but I was careful not to link apps in my app drawer that did not come from android market.


----------



## darkstarsinner

The only issue with that theory is for some of us who have gone back to base stock and tried to fix our market to no prevail. I thought the same at first however even without the side loaded apps the market still failed at 99 apps. I wish this was the case though as I could easily live without my side loads.


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> And here would be the answer. This would also be the differences I saw between our dbs. There is a system file not allowing the database to exceed the 98 apps. The lack of said file is why roms do not have this issue. Today I reset cm7 on my kindle fire. Upon setting up gapps my market automatically began to download and update all apps that I had recently installed onto my bionic. However when I checked on the bionic (I exceeded 98 apps a couple days ago) I had no apps. The market works but the system is flawed. We may have to wait on Google/Motorola/Verizon for ICS to see a fix.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


So what if you were to make the DB-Array bigger. From what I remember from my Sequel Plus days is that if the array for the Account in this case, was set up with out an " Exception " to Catch the DB full Error. Then it becomes " Null "...... and will show nothing. It seems that the DB is not adding to the Array after 98 items. This was why in this case aseptic Sequel DB. Can only handle 100. Items within any given DB. Oricale DB is a much bigger DB and can handle larger arrays. PLEASE forgive my RUSTINESS in my explanation . I have not programmed in over 11years.... but from what you are saying. It the Array within the Sequel DB that Goggle used in creating this app. 
Do you have an app called SQLite Editor on your phone? 
This might be fixable is what I am getting at... 
°PBz°DX°


----------



## darkstarsinner

PB64Craig said:


> So what if you were to make the DB-Array bigger. From what I remember from my Sequel Plus days is that if the array for the Account in this case, was set up with out an " Exception " to Catch the DB full Error. Then it becomes " Null "...... and will show nothing. It seems that the DB is not adding to the Array after 98 items. This was why in this case aseptic Sequel DB. Can only handle 100. Items within any given DB. Oricale DB is a much bigger DB and can handle larger arrays. PLEASE forgive my RUSTINESS in my explanation . I have not programmed in over 11years.... but from what you are saying. It the Array within the Sequel DB that Goggle used in creating this app.
> Do you have an app called SQLite Editor on your phone?
> This might be fixable is what I am getting at...
> °PBz°DX°


I do. However it isn't quite the number of apps that is the cause more so just an effect as proven by your app listing. There is in fact a system file causing this. Today I installed safestrap and put Eclipse 2.1 on my safe mode. Once configured and signed into the market dl'd all apps I was missing by itself. I switched over to the stock ROM and nothing changed. ROMS aren't having the issue just stock systems. There is a system flaw somewhere that needs discovered.

Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


----------



## PB64Craig

darkstarsinner said:


> I do. However it isn't quite the number of apps that is the cause more so just an effect as proven by your app listing. There is in fact a system file causing this. Today I installed safestrap and put Eclipse 2.1 on my safe mode. Once configured and signed into the market dl'd all apps I was missing by itself. I switched over to the stock ROM and nothing changed. ROMS aren't having the issue just stock systems. There is a system flaw somewhere that needs discovered.
> 
> Sent from my super awesome Kindle Fire running CM7 with Tapatalk


ok , got ya.

°PBz°DX°


----------

